# New ITV regulations



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have just mentioned this in another thread, but realised that I don’t think we have any other mention on the forum, so here goes:

After the approval of law RD563/2017 - https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2017-6512 -, as of 20th May 2018, new ITV regulations will come into force.

This is particularly relevant to expats as it means that any Spanish car will legally be able to be driven having an equivalent ITV from any member state of the EU (so the British MOT, for the time being, will be OK), as would a German, French, etc. equivalent.

BUT, for those that can’t / don’t want to take their cars abroad every year / 2 years, the test in Spain becomes more difficult to pass.

The biggest challenge will be the electronic diagnostic checks. Any car sold in Spain after 2000 (petrol) and 2003 (diesel) has to have an OBD II port to have a diagnostic computer plugged in. The ITV will now have code readers which will detect any fault codes stored by the car’s ECU (computer) and if any of them are related to safety systems or engine functionality, your car will fail.

Many people think that if there are no warning lights on the dash, there are no errors, but you may be surprised. Any sensor which fails, even for a second or two, will register a fault, which is stored, so even if your car runs perfectly and has no warnings or symptoms of a fault, you could still fail the ITV.

Many in Spain are claiming that this is a move by the automotive industry to promote the sale of new cars by getting older cars off the road….


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> I have just mentioned this in another thread, but realised that I don’t think we have any other mention on the forum, so here goes:
> 
> After the approval of law RD563/2017 - https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2017-6512 -, as of 20th May 2018, new ITV regulations will come into force.
> 
> ...



And if you don’t have a port?

And thanks for info


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> And if you don’t have a port?
> 
> And thanks for info


If your car is one which should have had one as of 2000 / 2003, your car will fail as it should not have been / cannot have been homologated for use in Spain.

If your car is older than the dates mentioned, it effectively doesn't have a "readable" computer, so cannot be included in this part of the test.

Manipulation with the port (to disable it for example*) will also mean a fail.

What is not clear (yet) is what will happen if you have a Bluetooth module plugged into the port when they test it.. **

* There are already "guides" on internet in Spanish to manipulate the port so that on connecting the ITV computer, it will "fry" it. Can't see how that will help someone who has a problem passing the ITV, but I guess this comes from the same people who burn / chop down speed cameras after getting a fine.

** You can buy a cheap Bluetooth module to plug in, which, with an Android / Apple app, lets you clear the codes. I will probably try this option (if I have no other choice), but it means leaving the module plugged until the last minute to clear them just before the inspection.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Overandout said:


> If your car is one which should have had one as of 2000 / 2003, your car will fail as it should not have been / cannot have been homologated for use in Spain.
> 
> If your car is older than the dates mentioned, it effectively doesn't have a "readable" computer, so cannot be included in this part of the test.
> 
> ...


So what happens to all these Classic Cars in Spain ? ( which are all obviously older than 2000 / 2003 )
and all loving restored by Car enthusiasts.
Are they for the breakers yard or is there going to be a special dispensation at the ITV for Classic
Car enthusiasts ? or those belonging to a Classic Car club, like the MGB GT Owners Club España ??


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Williams2 said:


> So what happens to all these Classic Cars in Spain ? ( which are all obviously older than 2000 / 2003 )
> and all loving restored by Car enthusiasts.
> Are they for the breakers yard or is there going to be a special dispensation at the ITV for Classic
> Car enthusiasts ? or those belonging to a Classic Car club, like the MGB GT Owners Club España
> ...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Just had a 2007 Diesel car ITV'd; no change from any other test I have done. And they weren't interested in seeing the insurance certificate. 

Davexf


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

thrax said:


> Williams2 said:
> 
> 
> > So what happens to all these Classic Cars in Spain ? ( which are all obviously older than 2000 / 2003 )
> ...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

thrax said:


> Williams2 said:
> 
> 
> > So what happens to all these Classic Cars in Spain ? ( which are all obviously older than 2000 / 2003 )
> ...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Just had a 2007 Diesel car ITV'd; no change from any other test I have done. And they weren't interested in seeing the insurance certificate.
> 
> Davexf


The new regulations come into force on 20th May, so no, there would be no change to the previous tests yet.

Insurance is now centralised in a database in Spain so they only ask for the certificate if their system is down (happens quite a lot apparently) or if your insurer hasn't registered your cover in the system.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Overandout said:


> The new regulations come into force on 20th May, so no, there would be no change to the previous tests yet.
> 
> Insurance is now centralised in a database in Spain so they only ask for the certificate if their system is down (happens quite a lot apparently) or if your insurer hasn't registered your cover in the system.


In which case no doubt the Traffic Police cars in Spain ( similar to their colleagues in the UK ) must have
ANPR cameras that gives an audible alarm to the traffic cop, that a car has just overtaken them
with either no valid insurance or expired ITV or both.
In order for them to go round to their house afterwards for questioning.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Overandout said:


> thrax said:
> 
> 
> > Correct, if your car is not "OBD II", the new regulations will hardly affect you. My "classic" car is 32 years old and I have no worries at all (apart from the usual ones!) about it passing next time round.
> ...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> In which case no doubt the Traffic Police cars in Spain ( similar to their colleagues in the UK ) must have
> ANPR cameras that gives an audible alarm to the traffic cop, that a car has just overtaken them
> with either no valid insurance or expired ITV or both.
> In order for them to go round to their house afterwards for questioning.


In theory yes, but I'm not sure if the GC have an equivalent to ANPR.

I was chatting to a Policía Nacional a few weeks back (he pulled me over because he liked my car as he has one of the same model and it turned out that we are in the same club, although he doesn't attend many events....). They do not have an automatic system, they have to manually enter data if they want to check the status.

I imagine that GC Trafico would have it though.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Must say I'd love to see a post from a wannabe British Expat who for him ( or her ) the 
greatest sacrifice in moving to Spain, would be parting from their classic RHD car in the UK.

As I assume the only way they can really cater for their enthusiasm in a LHD environment
like Spain, is to resort to some sort of Classic Car Swap Shop forum, where they can say:

_Triumph Dolomite ( 1970's era ) RHD owner moving to Spain, looking for a LHD Spanish registered
Triumph Stag ( same vintage ), preferably on the Costa del Sol, for a swap or part exchange offer
with a Classic Car driver, either for sale or looking to move to the UK._

H'm I wonder how many Triumph Stags are registered on the Costa del Sol ??

:car:

Of course Isobella, etc would be deeply disappointed if I don't post a video at some point, so
here's a good one.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> Overandout said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me do you have to have the historic Spanish number plates ( true to the vintage
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Overandout said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me do you have to have the historic Spanish number plates ( true to the vintage
> ...


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying the situation as regards Classic Cars in Spain ( Overandout ), no doubt if we see 
any queries along the same lines on this forum, it will be simpler to just direct them to this thread.

Of course, I still maintain that the best place to see Classic Cars venturing into Spain and back
to the UK again, are on the Car Deck ( or in the Car queue waiting to board ) a Brittany Car Ferries
ship during the Summer months.

No doubt if there are Triumph Stag's with Spanish plates on the road, we will soon get reports from
other Expats.

No doubt for some Expats of a certain age ( not me I hasten to add ) it was their phallic symbol 
on wheels.

:heh:


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Williams2 said:
> 
> 
> > Those "silver on black" (aluminium) plates were, strictly speaking illegal since the law required "white on black" and, at one time, the police were pulling people over for them.
> ...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Quick update on this:

Although the new law came into effect 4 days ago, the Ministry of Industry, along with the CA representatives, failed to update the ITV regulations used by the concession companies which carry out the checks. 
Also, it seems that some ITV companies have refused to buy the OBD reading machines until the regulations are clear, so for the moment, the ITV test remains mainly as before, and all of us with old cars have a "stay of execution" so to speak!!

I will try to let you all know when the regulations are published. I'm crossing my fingers that I get another year's ITV on our family car before it is sentenced!!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Quick update on this:
> 
> Although the new law came into effect 4 days ago, the Ministry of Industry, along with the CA representatives, failed to update the ITV regulations used by the concession companies which carry out the checks.
> Also, it seems that some ITV companies have refused to buy the OBD reading machines until the regulations are clear, so for the moment, the ITV test remains mainly as before, and *all of us with old cars* have a "stay of execution" so to speak!!
> ...


Have you seen the new MOT regulations Overandout - If your a classic car owner and your car is over 40 years old.
No MOT is required for it in the UK !!

No doubt of no use to you but on the other hand there might be a few British Non Resident Expats, with Triumph
Stags :lol: :lol: :lol: who could be overjoyed by the news.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Quick update on this:
> 
> Although the new law came into effect 4 days ago, the Ministry of Industry, along with the CA representatives, failed to update the ITV regulations used by the concession companies which carry out the checks.
> Also, it seems that some ITV companies have refused to buy the OBD reading machines until the regulations are clear, so for the moment, the ITV test remains mainly as before, and all of us with old cars have a "stay of execution" so to speak!!
> ...


Did ours on Monday it passes .... phew


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Hopefully the last reply to this:

Last Monday 10th September the new law was applied to the testing stations by the implementation of the the new testing manual. The final additional tests are actually quite watered down with respect to what is written in the law.

The electronic (OBD II) reader will only be used on vehicles registered after 2006. Cars registered prior to this will not have any changes to their technical inspection procedures.

The reader will not detect modifications to the car's fueling / ignition systems unless they cause a fault in the software logs (this will be a big relief to those who may have had their car "chipped").

The reader will only look at fueling and emissions related software faults, other faults logged will not be cause for ITV failure.

I guess we will still see some complaints and protests by some unfortunates who have what the motor industry calls "lemons" or "friday afternoon" cars, but it seems that eventually, when it came to the crunch, they realised that the full force of the law, although posible, was no really feasible to implement.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Hopefully the last reply to this:
> 
> Last Monday 10th September the new law was applied to the testing stations by the implementation of the the new testing manual. The final additional tests are actually quite watered down with respect to what is written in the law.
> 
> ...



Also the ITV centre needs to see your current Motor Insurance document, as well the other usual
documents, when making an appointment.


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

*your get out of jail free card*

Hello, if you go onto ebay, like I did, you can purchase a OBDII reader that plugs into a laptop or any windows tablet, it comes with the software, you can both perform your own fault check, and more importantly, removed any fault codes too.. mine cost me about 35 quid,,,the reader and leads and software....its works for any car that has a port... you may thank me in your wills lol


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Williams2 said:


> Also the ITV centre needs to see your current Motor Insurance document, when making an appointment.




Not around here - it's all done via the computer (even after 10th sept)


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Not around here - it's all done via the computer (even after 10th sept)


Well if all your details like Tax, ITV and Insurance are shared on an online database between Traffico and 
the Police & the ITV, etc anyway, no problem.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Not around here - it's all done via the computer (even after 10th sept)


This is true everywhere in theory, but I have it on good evidence that the "system" is not as robust as it should be, crashing often.
If (when) this happens the tester can ask you to produce documentary evidence.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

jpsnwuk said:


> Hello, if you go onto ebay, like I did, you can purchase a OBDII reader that plugs into a laptop or any windows tablet, it comes with the software, you can both perform your own fault check, and more importantly, removed any fault codes too.. mine cost me about 35 quid,,,the reader and leads and software....its works for any car that has a port... you may thank me in your wills lol


I wouldn't mess around with windows / android interfaces. Just buy a Foxwell reader or similar, they are generally more reliable.
Which is fine as long as the fault doesn't reappear as soon as you start the engine....


----------

